# When to consider Membrane sweep???



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am really really debating this. I need to hear some positive & negative stories.

I am anywhere from 41 weeks 1 day or 40 weeks 4 days, (depends on which EDD you use, LMP, Ultrasound, Woods Method) overdue. With DS I was induced at 42 weeks and it was awful. When I went in for that induction, my cervix was closed & thick. So needless to say it was all hellacious.

Now I am overdue. Last week, my cervix was soft & efaced some. I am doing oral & vaginal EPO. I have started some manuel nipple stimulation today, which is bringing on surges. I WANT TO HAVE MY BABY! But I am beginning to hear doubting thomas talk to me. Like my body does not know how to do this. (I also have lactation issues which compound this negative talk, but that is another post & forum.) Can I ever go into labor on my own?? Is going past 42 weeks really a big deal????
So I am considering a membrane sweep tomorrow @ the midwife. I am concerned because I am GBS +. I know it may not bring on labor, but I am willing to try. Is there a bigger risk because I am GBS +? (I have chosen to use antiboitics during labor.) I guess I just need some guidence. I feel weepy too, I JUST WANT TO HAVE THIS BABY!!!!


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I can feel your pain (kind of) because I am not as far over as you... but to be perfectly honest, and this is coming from both my midwives and my ob (I switched a few times :LOL) ... that membrane sweeping really doesn't do anything....

I don't want to rain on your parade at all, and I know some women will swear by them, but I feel personally from everything I have ever heard, that you have to be already ready ya know? ... Kind of like you were on the very verge of labor anyway and it just barely *helps* it along... and it can sometimes really hurt...

On the other hand, maybe a lot of it is psychological... I firmly believe in a strong mind body connection and if you really *feel* it will work, then maybe just the act of even having it done will make labor begin... even if it is mostly mental... does that make sense?

I don't know about the GBS thing because I chose not to test and we will be watching for signs/symptoms etc... but I imagine you wouldn't want to introduce anything foreign up there if you don't have to...

I know you want to have this baby so badly, I know you do... and I am right with you... and I pray that it happens for you soon...

With all that said, I would do whatever it is you feel you want/need to in order to avoid a potential c-section/induction whatever...

Good luck hon...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally? I wouldn't do it unless there was a health issue that would force induction very soon (high blood pressure, etc) I think it's an intervention that is not needed- esp since you're GBS+ I wouldn't let any hands in there for any reason.










no one has been pregnant forever! Hang in there- babies know when they're ready to be born.

-Angela


----------



## shireen (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, considering this is your third baby, if they sweep your membranes and you do go into labor (or they "accidentally" break your water), you could progress very quickly and not have time to treat your GBS...usually you want at least two doses; one dose four hours prior to delivery.

Anyway, I agree with the others; your baby will come when ready!!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Ugh, it is so hard. I know how much you want that baby to be born.

Honestly, since you are GBS+, I would do as angela mentioned and avoid it unless absolutely necessary.

And the placenta does not turn itself off at 42 weeks. There is nothing magical about that date. By opening yourself to interventions you start the cascade that can lead to forceps/episiotomy/C-section, which I know you don't want. I would also avoid cervical exams altogether -- there is nothing really valuable that can be learned from them. People can walk around 4 cms for three weeks, or they can be closed tightly and have the baby three hours later.

Hang in there! You are doing a great job growing your baby!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I was GBS+ with my last pregnancy. At 41.5 weeks my midwife stripped my membranes, then again several times over the next days after that. At 42 + 2 days I came down with a fever which forced an immediate medical induction. When we checked into the hospital the doctor was of the opinion that it was the membrane sweeping while being GBS+ that caused the fever - it is definitely a risk. I came into the hospital at 3cm with a fever and was induced with pitocin - I never got past 4cm, after 24 hours of pitocin my uterus was contracting every 30 seconds with no strength - the infected uterus just wasn't able to labor. Ultimately I had a c-section.

I am now 41 weeks pregnant with my second, wanting a VBAC, also GBS+. I want this baby out too, but I do not want a repeat of my last time, I was lucky that my DD came out with no problems, I was lucky we didn't have a seroius yeast infection from the 3 days worth of IV antibiotics I had to receive (during and after labor), etc.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm GBS+ as well, and I would avoid membrane stripping at all costs. That seems to be, from what I've read, one of the biggest factors in causing an infection...and remember, treatment with antibiotics does not necessarily mean the baby will be resistant to an infection.
I did have it done with my first (apparently I was GBS- then, I don't remember, I may not have even been tested for it as it was over 6 years ago), and it didn't do a thing for me.
Hang in there, I know the waiting sucks (Samantha came 10 days later than her due date).


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I know exactly how you feel and totally feel your pain. My first baby was 42 weeks and the second was 41 weeks. I get MISERABLE towards the end of my pregnancies. I really hope this one doesn't go over since at 33 weeks now, I feel how I usually feel like at 38 weeks. I feel so much bigger and more tired and uncomfortable this time than ever.

Being GBS+ especially, like others said too, I would try to avoid the sweeping. I can understand wanting to try anything if it might help, I can so relate. My advice is to relax as much as you can, get a massage, take warm baths (if you like them) get some good love and hold on. I hope it happens soon.

And just wait, I'll be asking the same thing in 7 weeks. I don't think my midwife would ever do it though unless it was the last hope before having to transfer to the hospital or something.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

it's a personal decision, but i would never consider membrane sweep (aka stripping the membranes) unless there was a health issue, mine or babe's, that necessitated immediate induction. the gbs+ status would make me even more hesitatant.

waiting is hard work, mama, and it certainly sounds like you are anxious to meet your babe, but please consider practicing patience and waiting for your babe to come when he or she is ready. and there is nothing magical about 42 weeks. there are some increased risks as you approach 43 and 44 weeks, but they are still small considering the small percentage of women who are actually pregnant into that time frame.

wishing you a peaceful end of pregnancy and sending you labor-get-started-so-you-can-meet-your-baby vibes...

warmly,
claudia


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Well no membrane sweep today. My midwife reminded me that I am not really "overdue". That 42 weeks is still a normal gestation & I am not there yet.

She did check me, per my request. My cervix is soft but not really dialated. She probably could not have done an efffective sweep anyway. I was only slightly open. Baby is engaged. I am having BH so my body knows how to contract, it is just not time yet.

So thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. I need all the positive support I am get. Doubting Thomas needs to leave the building!!!! Gonna go knit & read Ina May!!!!!!


----------



## lizziejackie (Jun 1, 2005)

My dear friend was in your exact situation, but at 7 days over (She was 14 days over at induction w/ her first and both due dates were exact). She was also GBS+. She had some sex, did EPO got two acupunture treatments and tried to relax/make peace w/ the world. It worked, b/c at 9 days over her water broke and, 8.5 hrs later, she pushed out a 9lb 12oz baby girl in 45 min. No tearing.

Try to relax and hang in there! I would avoid the sweep thing, the doctors just go nuts over anything a little unusual about the baby when you are GBS+.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizziejackie*
My dear friend was in your exact situation, but at 7 days over (She was 14 days over at induction w/ her first and both due dates were exact). She was also GBS+. She had some sex, did EPO got two acupunture treatments and tried to relax/make peace w/ the world. It worked, b/c at 9 days over her water broke and, 8.5 hrs later, she pushed out a 9lb 12oz baby girl in 45 min. No tearing.

Try to relax and hang in there! I would avoid the sweep thing, the doctors just go nuts over anything a little unusual about the baby when you are GBS+.

Thank you so much for that post! I really needed to hear/read it. I sometimes wonder if my body is failing me. (I have lactation issues too, which compounds all the neg talk)
I will read your post over & over. I can trust my body. My baby will born when it is time to be born! *sigh*


----------

